# Internal Parasites?



## bookachicken (Nov 22, 2016)

My two female platys have what looks like a white dot protruding from their anus (sorry TMI). I tried to get pictures but they keep swimming too fast and the males keep chasing them away. They have also been pooping whitish-clear poop. Do you think its an internal parasite? Like worms or something? They are acting normal otherwise and eating and swimming normally. I lost a bunch of guppies last month and I don't want the same thing to happen again with these platys. What do you guys suggest? I tried to google what it could be but couldn't find anything about the white dot on the butt, just about the white poop. I have never seen anything like this before. Should I just treat with a API general cure or is there something better? Should I treat the whole tank just in case?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I would think that clear poop would be a sign of internal parasites. 

Try the API until someone comes along to help with more experience

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

